# Camping Barcelona, Mataro



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Anyone used this site? Would we need to book for mid-October? What's the free shuttle bus to Barcelona like? How long does it take?

If you do recommend booking how do you get the ASCI 16 Euro a night price?

Richard


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

We have been to this site late September,wasn't too busy and didn't book ahead.Didn't use the shuttle bus as it was only a 1 nighter on our way to the Aragon Motogp,no beach and the pool was shut.


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

At this time of year no need to book.
Shuttle very good right into centre.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

As above. See more info on your ring road post.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We've used it and the bus. Very convenient BUT we were looking for a return bus that had Camping Barcelona on the side... and it didn't! Ended up having to get train n taxi back. 

So just make sure you know where the bus will be, and check the destination. I think our bus probably had Camping Barcelona as its destination but it was an ordinary tour bus and I was looking for the 'decorated' bus!


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for all your inout, seems like a good choice then?

Richard


----------

